# Turnips are 508 bells!



## Sin (Apr 14, 2020)

If you wanna come by, I’ll be doing it in groups of 4!
Tips appreciated!

Please only go to Nooks, don’t enter any other buildings.​


----------



## BmanWhoLaughs (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I join?


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I come sell? o:


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2020)

BmanWhoLaughs said:


> Can I join?





theravenboys said:


> I'd like to visit!


Sure! I’ll dm you the code in a moment

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Loubelle said:


> Could I come sell? o:


Absolutely!


----------



## SandiBeaches (Apr 14, 2020)

Would like to stop by please


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

could i come, i only have 200 turnips so it'd just be 1 trip!


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> Would like to stop by please


alright, thats the end of group 1! you’ll all get the dodo in a sec!


----------



## steeze (Apr 14, 2020)

can i come over please


----------



## Rinnell (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I be part of the next group? Only 1 trip for me too.


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come by! I have like 6 trips to make so I will definitely tip well. Lemme know!


----------



## ArtschoolWallflower (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi can I come? I just need one trip! Thank you


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I visit? ^^


----------



## faundly (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit!! C:
I have to make two trips if thats okay.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come? I will tip!


----------



## buny (Apr 14, 2020)

id like to join!!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

Count me in, will tip


----------



## Angelmarina (Apr 14, 2020)

Are you still open? I will tip as well!


----------



## Edge (Apr 14, 2020)

If you are open,  may I join?


----------



## Alyx (Apr 14, 2020)

I wish to visit please, if you are open. I have about two trips and I will tip well.


----------



## Rococo (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Will leave tip.


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> could i come, i only have 200 turnips so it'd just be 1 trip!





steeze said:


> can i come over please





Rinnell said:


> Can I be part of the next group? Only 1 trip for me too.





Blue said:


> I'd love to come by! I have like 6 trips to make so I will definitely tip well. Lemme know!


you’re all group 2! i’ll send a dm soon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



ArtschoolWallflower said:


> Hi can I come? I just need one trip! Thank you





Ahri said:


> Could I visit? ^^





faundly said:


> I would like to visit!! C:
> I have to make two trips if thats okay.





KeatAlex said:


> Can I come? I will tip!


you’re all group 3, i’ll dm you when group 2 is finished!


----------



## 15sniper (Apr 14, 2020)

Vampire said:


> View attachment 242164
> 
> If you wanna come by, I’ll be doing it in groups of 4!
> Tips appreciated!
> ...


can I come please? I got like 4 trips to make if possible, if not no big deal


----------



## chickaboom (Apr 14, 2020)

Are you still accepting visitors?


----------



## Csatrolyn (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to join if possible! I will leave a tip.  
I have 3 inventories worth, but even one inventory would be very helpful!


----------



## nammie (Apr 14, 2020)

if you're still letting people come I'd love to join!


----------



## frogjail (Apr 14, 2020)

if possible, i'd like to come!! i will leave a tip


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2020)

buny said:


> id like to join!!





Pickler said:


> Count me in, will tip





Angelmarina said:


> Are you still open? I will tip as well!





Edge said:


> If you are open,  may I join?


you all can come on group 4, when 3 is finished!


----------



## 15sniper (Apr 14, 2020)

what about me???


----------



## Rococo (Apr 14, 2020)

@*15sniper: You commented after me. You have to wait your turn, like I do. (not really sure why this is bolded, or how to turn it off...hmm)*


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll be standing by at the airport. Would appreciate two trips if you'll allow it. Happy to tip


----------



## 15sniper (Apr 14, 2020)

Rococo said:


> @*15sniper: You commented after me. You have to wait your turn, like I do. (not really sure why this is bolded, or how to turn it off...hmm)*


Ok my bad, I'm kinda lost in the order lol


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come with one pocketful?  Also FYI This site helps a lot with managing the queue:





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## ItsaTobis (Apr 14, 2020)

It's like to sell! Should be one trip for me. Thank you


----------



## EMJAY (Apr 14, 2020)

I am interested! Can I come to sell? Will tip!


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m ending after this last group because I have some other obligations, I’m sorry to those who waited!


----------

